# Gpu upgrade querry.



## A_ashish_A (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello digitian brosI am running AMD Phenom llx4 960T with Asus GTX 660TI (TOP) 2GB. I wanna upgrade my gpu to atleast 970 possible. So plz suggest should i first upgrade my processer? Or upgrading only gpu with my current config will be ok? My bugdet is max 20k. My config is as following...
Cpu- AMD phenom IIx4 960T
Mobo- Asus M5A88-M
Gpu- ASUS - GTX660 TI-DC2(TOP)-2GD5
Ram- Corsair XMS3 DDR3 8 GB 1333Mhz*
Psu- Seasonic S12II 620w


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2015)

Go with Zotac GTX 960 2GB -17000.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Apr 7, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> Go with Zotac GTX 960 2GB -17000.


Won't it bottleneck my processer?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 7, 2015)

^ Yes, it should...Maybe 5-8% bottleneck... if it happens you can overclock it can you not ?


----------



## A_ashish_A (Apr 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Go with Zotac GTX 960 2GB -17000.





Nerevarine said:


> ^ Yes, it should...Maybe 5-8% bottleneck... if it happens you can overclock it can you not ?


Ummmm...never overclocked so not much sure. And what if i extend my budget and get a 970? Actually i want to upgrade to minimum 970.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 7, 2015)

then there will be a significant bottleneck mate, especially for newer games like Witcher 3 etc..
You should settle for the 960 and get a better processor with the extra money


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2015)

A_ashish_A said:


> Hello digitian brosI am running AMD Phenom llx4 960T with Asus GTX 660TI (TOP) 2GB. I wanna upgrade my gpu to atleast 970 possible. So plz suggest should i first upgrade my processer? Or upgrading only gpu with my current config will be ok? My bugdet is max 20k. My config is as following...
> *Cpu- AMD phenom IIx4 960T
> Mobo- Asus M5A88-M
> Gpu- ASUS - GTX660 TI-DC2(TOP)-2GD5*
> ...



Sell the CPU + Mobo + GPU + RAM + add extra 20k and get the following:

Intel Core i5 4440 -11000,
Asus B85M-G -5500,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600Mhz -5000,
Zotac GTX 960 2GB -17000.
TOTAL -38,500.

For the upcoming games the above GPU or setup is more than enough buddy. So go for it.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanx for suggestions bros. Will do the same.


----------

